# Slush Sucks



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

mmmmm I dont know maybe back east slush is crappy because of the high water content in the snow but out here a good spring slush day is just underneath a great pow day... love me some slush!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Up here in WI we might only have 2 more weeks or so. Most of our hills face south east and the sun and warm temps it melts fast. Getting in as much late season riding as possible :thumbsup:

Yesterday we had a foggy, rainy, wet snow. Jacket shells were soaked, but still stayed somewhat warm

-Slyder


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

it was 50 here in ny yesterday. i rode in a t-shirt and my boardpants, with a helmet on since i was doing all park. i barely got wet at all because i only bailed once (my best session ever!) but some people were drenched in the lodge. my friend was in jeans and a hoody and he was fine. i like the slush to some extent because you hold an edge better in artificial snow, imo.

the conditions were so good that a guy brought his speakers to the park and left them on the snowcat all day :laugh:
for anyone that ever goes to maple ski ridge- it is pretty G :laugh:


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

i enjoyed the slush yesterday just wished it was a little faster. it seems to suction your board to the ground. i was at paoli but ride stl sometimes too. gashed my shin ope on my last boxrail of the day so i may be done for the season. definitely done with the rails, may hit some jumps but this f'r hurts BAD.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

c_mack, i was riding all yesterday with a cast on from breaking my wrist a few weeks ago. a knee brace is no biggie :laugh:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

all the park rats were also calling me "wicked hardcore" :laugh:


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Slush means that you're going to be going slow, but it doesn't hurt as bad to fall in as ice.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I like slush......


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Slush can be fun, but it depends on the type of slush really. If it's spring slush, then it's no big deal. A little slower to ride, but not bad. If it's it's mid winter, we're getting rain not snow slush, then it sucks. Either way, take what you got and ride it till it's gone!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

the ridge next to the lift had no snow- we were all seeing who could go the furthest on the dirt before stopping :laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> mmmmm I dont know maybe back east slush is crappy because of the high water content in the snow but out here a good spring slush day is just underneath a great pow day... love me some slush!


A fucking Men. Slush is so underrated. I love riding slush way more than I do nicely groomed runs. There is a point where it becomes unbearable though. I'm talking a nice 40-50 degree spring slush. It's awesome.

Call me crazy, but there is a point where slush handles like powder. Similar surfing feeling.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> mmmmm I dont know maybe back east slush is crappy because of the high water content in the snow but out here a good spring slush day is just underneath a great pow day... love me some slush!


Fuuuck yeah! What I hate is days like yesterday, where it's just starting to snow, so it's really only dusting and crusting (and was already packed to begin with), but the wind is blowing everything around, you can't see shit, then you get find a little pow underneath, get excited start turning faster and faster, then all of a sudden "KKKKRRRRGGGGHHHHH" random sketch patches of ice. Then your shoulder meets the ice...hard...

I like slush and I'll take anything over the hard and fast...


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

slush is great... when its the right time of season for it. slush to me is fun but means the season is almost done. so yep... love slush! just surfing down the mountain and feeling the burn in your legs from moving all that heavy stuff around... so nice... but in april or may.. not mid february.

i just like varying conditions. no one wants the same stuff all the time. gotta mix it up!


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Slush aint too bad as long as it's not rain slush but melting snow slush. I'll take slush over ice...

To the OP enjoy the slush now because come summer you'll be hoping for at least some kind of slush to shred on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Thats what all so-cal boarding is like. Super fun.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

slush > ice.

and mikey twoscoops, get the fuck outta here! just kidding. nice to see you around these parts. plannin on sticking around now that TOS might finally stay dead and burried?


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

if it stays dead... yep. and it sure does seem that way. i'm back in school now, so i have a few days a week where i'm killing time in front of a computer...

sorry to say.. but you guys might just have to put up with me!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

tooscoops said:


> if it stays dead... yep. and it sure does seem that way. i'm back in school now, so i have a few days a week where i'm killing time in front of a computer...
> 
> sorry to say.. but you guys might just have to put up with me!


your allowed to stay if you get that hot wife and sister-in-law of yours to start coming around. :cheeky4:


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

the wife.. maybe. the sister in law... not too sure. don't think she spends much time chatting on the intertube no more.

we shall see... what if i just start posting nekkid pictures of me instead?


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

ebs675 said:


> I think I even prefer ice to slush.


NEVER SAY THAT!! good god man, ice over slush? careful what you wish for. when you fall on ice, does it hurt? how about slush?

slushy spring days are the best for learning tricks with low consequence. learning how to ride all types of snow, ice, slush, pow, makes you a better rider.

suck it up. you're snowboarding, think of the alternative: not snowboarding.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

I love slush...especially spring time snow. 

Last yr, by last day of riding for the season was the fist week of april and it was probably the best time. Trails were covered with humps and build-up everywhere...i was hopping and skipping like a maniac. I didnt have to go searching for natural features to jump off of


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> i was hopping and skipping like a maniac. I didnt have to go searching for natural features to jump off of


That's what she said


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

tooscoops said:


> the wife.. maybe. the sister in law... not too sure. don't think she spends much time chatting on the intertube no more.
> 
> we shall see... what if i just start posting nekkid pictures of me instead?


deal! :thumbsup:


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

well... since i don't think anyone else would want that... i'll send them some other way... i'll send it binary through the mail, in the form of a visa bill.

enjoy!


----------



## SnowtoriousBIG (Feb 8, 2010)

I had an absolutely gorgeous night on some of the densest, craziest slush ever. If you accept it for what it is, its super fun stuff. Just bombed around with reckless abandon....plus it was 55 degrees. Great night.


----------



## IslandCrow (Jan 15, 2010)

I was just going to post a slush related question, but since this one's already started. . .

I had my first experience on slush last weekend, and although I certainly agree it's better than ice (we had that mixed in a few places as well), it definitely took some getting used to. In spots, it almost felt like it was going to pull me to a stop (the suction thing someone else was talking about). That would happen for 5-10 feet, and then I'd start rapidly accelerating. This was mostly a factor when I wasn't going all that fast to begin with. Is this pretty normal, or did I do a crappy wax job (my first season, so that's entirely possible). Otherwise, it was definitely a good workout and didn't seem too tough to deal with.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Are you riding at Hidden Valley?



ebs675 said:


> yesterday, the temperature here in st.louis got up 55 degrees. I tried to get some riding in but our local hill was complete slush. I have not really ridden in these conditions before but it was the worst. The board felt like it would barley turn and was really unstable.
> 
> Anyway, I just needed to vent a little. This is what I hate about St.Louis, we get the worst weather. It is raining today and we are expecting thunderstorms, in February, WTF!!!! I cannot wait to move out west.
> 
> I think I even prefer ice to slush.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah i had my worst sesh ever in slush. it was like really stick slush but you could go fast on it 

so basically it forms indents and what not from where people carve and land in the park. so i love the fact that i do a handrail and it seems like there are 4 speed bumps at the end and it throws me  also i got detuned edges so its lots of fun trying to get any grip at all


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

Been enjoying the slush here in VT for the last week, although its a bit early...Even braved some black diamond moguls and enjoyed them! One thing I don't like about it is when you go down you just keep sliding...not a bad thing, just feel like a tool spraying slush all over you and not stopping. I found stay away from the dirty stuff (filled with grease and dirt=slow), and stay on edge alot more..but i also needed a wax job, so that probably has something to do with the slow downs.


----------



## ebs675 (Feb 7, 2009)

RVM said:


> Are you riding at Hidden Valley?


Yep, HV is my home hill, at least until I move out west.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

I posted a question in the 'Boards' section about riding in slush. I'm haveing trouble with it on my new NS Evo. When I get on an edge to slow down, the board hops/shakes/shudders/bounces - almost to the point that I need to stop to gain control. 

I can carve wider turns without a problem but when I get going fast and slide my carves, it starts bouncing. 

This is in HEAVY and WET East Coast slush. I thought it was happening because this new board is very soft.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

ok so you know how most runs face north to keep the snow a bit longer. went up to the local hill after school the temperature was in the mid 30's all day but at night the snow gets all icy and hard. so i want to throw down on the kickers before the ice comes and i come in for a warm up front 3 going to slow to start edge slips out in the slush on the ramp because it had been in the direct sun all day. case the jump and break my collar bone. sluch sucks on take offs lol not landings thought


----------

